#ubuntu-hn 2011-07-06
<Itxshell> buenas noches heber
<heber> buenas noches,
<heber> como esta profesora
<Itxshell> heber, podria entrar tambien a la otra sala por favor
<heber> si cual es la direccion
<heber> el canal?
<Itxshell> #FlisolHN
<Itxshell> buenas noches darkness51
<darkness51> buenas noches Itxshell
<dell2012> exit
#ubuntu-hn 2011-07-07
<Itxshell> buenas tardes a todos en la sala
<Itxshell> beunas DiegoTc
<Nagissa> buenas noches!!!
<Nagissa> buenas noches kantra
<DiegoTc> hola Itxshell
<DiegoTc> hoka Nagissa
<Itxshell> como esta DiegoTc
<Nagissa> hola DiegoTc
<DiegoTc> bien Itxshell
<DiegoTc> Itxshell, de donde eres
<DiegoTc> Nagissa, lo mismo de donde eres=
<Itxshell> Tegucigalpa DiegoTc
<Itxshell> jajaja y ud. DiegoTc  de donde es?
<Itxshell> SPS ?
<DiegoTc> :o si
<Itxshell> jaja ya ni mi nick reconoce DiegoTc
<Itxshell> XD
<DiegoTc> Itxshell, la verdad que no
<DiegoTc> me recuerdas xD
<Itxshell> ud es de sanpedro sula?
<DiegoTc> si
<Itxshell> jajaja de unitec?
<DiegoTc> si
<Itxshell> bueno DiegoTc  a quien cree que le mando los discos de ubuntu?
<DiegoTc> :o
<DiegoTc> bueno ya k esta aki, le pregunto
<DiegoTc> tomo fotos?
<Itxshell> jajaja DiegoTc  pense que me preguntaria cuanta gente fue
<Itxshell> si se repartieron todos los discos
<Itxshell> si si tenemos un monton de fotos
<DiegoTc> pues me contaron que hubo una buena asistencia
<DiegoTc> Itxshell, estan en linea?
<DiegoTc> mire k vamos a tener k recopilar informacion de las actividades realizadas
<Nagissa> DiegoTc, usted estudia o trabaja en Unitec?
<DiegoTc> Nagissa, estuido
<DiegoTc> estudio
<Itxshell> lo que pasa DiegoTc  es que no tenemos donde subir todo el material de nuestras actividades
<Itxshell> como me quede esperando la lista para ubuntu tegucigalpa
<Nagissa> mm* ok. mucho gusto DiegoTc  , soy la presidenta de la asociacion de Ing en Sistemas en UNITEC tegucigalpa...
<Itxshell> me quede esperando donde subiamos el material
<Nagissa> buenas noches kantra :D
<Itxshell> DiegoTc,  Nagissa  es coordinadora de ubuntu tegucigalpa
<Itxshell> DiegoTc,  mensual graduamos de 18 a 21 personas de el curso de introduccion a linux usando a ubuntu como sistema base
<Itxshell> DiegoTc,  se cayo?
<DiegoTc> no
<DiegoTc> aki estoy
<DiegoTc> Itxshell, genial
<Itxshell> pues no tenemos donde proyectarnos
<Itxshell> no tenemos server
<DiegoTc> Itxshell, usted tiene una cuenta en gmail? cree un album en picasa y dejelo publico
<Itxshell> no tenemos lista
<DiegoTc> Itxshell, no hay server
<DiegoTc> lista esta la de ubuntu-hn k es general
<DiegoTc> es bueno k toda la gente sepa lo k me acaba de decir
<Itxshell> si pero alli no podemos tratar temas locales
<DiegoTc> asi se toman ideas para todos
<Itxshell> claro
<Itxshell> es mas tenemos unas invitaciones para uds
<DiegoTc> Itxshell, si puede, realmente asi lo hacemos todos nos damos cuenta de las cosas ya que todos somos ubuntu honduras, si ya es algo personal
<DiegoTc> un correo personal es la solucion
<Itxshell> pero como le digo la organizacion irterna es importante
<DiegoTc> pero es mejor que lo traten en la lista
<DiegoTc> Okay dejeme miro algo en lp
<Itxshell> DiegoTc,  ud me tiene desde hace 4 años en la lista de ubuntu
<Itxshell> y ya tiene mi correo de gmail
<Itxshell> necesitamso donde subir nuestros eventos y cursos
<Itxshell> donde mostrar videos y fotos
<Itxshell> viajamos a costarica a DrupalCamp
<Itxshell> el grupo de ubuntu tegucigalpa
<DiegoTc> si asi me di cuenta
<DiegoTc> lei unos correos de la gente de costa rica respecto a eso
<DiegoTc> :)
<DiegoTc> Itxshell, nosotros para eso usamos nuestras cuentas de gmail, youtube, google docs, etc
<DiegoTc> ya k no tenemos la infraestructura
<DiegoTc> y las personas para mantenerlas
<Itxshell> ud tiene mi correo de gmail
<Itxshell> ademas estoy registrada oficialmente con este nick
<Nagissa> btw DiegoTc como usted menciona de compartir distintas actividades, que tipo de actividades han hecho ustedes?
<Nagissa> podriamos ponernos de acuerdo y hacer algo como Flisol, pero a nivel nacional nada mas...
<Nagissa> un evento que se realice el mismo dia en distintos lugares del pais
<Itxshell> por ejemplo Nagissa  le llego el mensaje de el dia del SL que es el 17 de Septiembre?
<Itxshell> y en Octubre tenemos el lanzamiento de ubuntu 11.10
<Nagissa> sip... hay que hacer una ocelot party...
<Itxshell> gultgu esta organizando lo del 17 de Septiembre
<Itxshell> podriamos unirnos a ellso como ubuntu y participar
<Nagissa> seria bueno...
<Itxshell> ya tengo el ocelot Nagissa
<DiegoTc> :)
<Itxshell> gyro dio la idea de comprar uno para el lanzamiento
<Itxshell> DiegoTc, van a participar el dia 17 ?
<DiegoTc> nosotros vamos hacer algo ak¡
<Itxshell> no se si le llego el mensaje de gultgu¡?
<Itxshell> ahhh coordinemos entonces ya que uds. tiene mas experiencia
<Itxshell> que actividades han tenido ultimamente?
<DiegoTc> generalmente la idea de la fiesta decidimos pasarla bien con amigos
<Itxshell> y uds. son lso que organizan la visita de Josef?
<DiegoTc> Itxshell, no se kien es Josef
<DiegoTc> Itxshell, albunes de fiestas pasadas https://picasaweb.google.com/112495897811760115712/KarmicReleaseParty
<Itxshell> nosotros en el lanzamiento de ubuntu repartimos discos de la distribucion y nos reunimos en un centro comercial
<Nagissa> josef es el austriaco drupalero que va a hacer una gira por centroamerica...
<Itxshell> DiegoTc,  nosotros estamos organizando las charlas que impartira Josef en Tegucigalpa
<Itxshell> DiegoTc,  si gusta lo invitamos a la comunidad de Drupal Honduras
<Itxshell> esta se formo de modo oficial a raiz de el viaje a Costa Rica
<Itxshell> estamos en DrupalGroup
<Itxshell> y en Drupal Centroamerica
<Itxshell> Josef estara en San Pedro sula en la semana del 20 de Julio DiegoTc
<Itxshell> espero participen de las charlas
<Nagissa> sip, seria muy bueno... asi se empapan de drupal...
<DiegoTc> no sabia eso
<Itxshell> si gustan pueden acompañarnos acá
<Itxshell> ubuntu organiza el evento
<Itxshell> la publicidad la comenzamos la el lunes por radio y tv
<Itxshell> anunciando los lugares de las conferencias
<Itxshell> seran dos dias de charlas en diferentes instituciones
<Nagissa> buenas noches kantra
<Itxshell> que le parece la actividad DiegoTc ?
<Itxshell> si gustan podemos coordinar y seria fantastico si nos visitan
<Nagissa> sip, seria muy bueno...
<Itxshell> DiegoTc, quien coordina la visita de Josef en San pedro sula?
<Nagissa> buenas noches kantra
<Itxshell> creo que se cayeron los demas Nagissa
<Itxshell> nos dejaron hablando solas
<Nagissa> sip...
<Nagissa> todos se fueron
<Itxshell> por cierto Nagissa aun no han elegido logo los de ubuntu
<Nagissa> T_T
<Itxshell> mañana se ordenan las camisetas
<Nagissa> :/ a mi me gusto el primero...
<Itxshell> pero cual
<Itxshell> yo digo para camiseta
<Itxshell> nunca presentaron ninguno
<Nagissa> :/ tiene los links que dio saevo?
<Itxshell> esos son de logo del grupo
<Itxshell> me encantan
<Nagissa> ah ok...
<Itxshell> vio el flash?
<Nagissa> el de ubuntgu me gusto...
<Nagissa> sip...
<Itxshell> jajaja estalindooooooooo
<Nagissa> me lo enseño gyro
<Itxshell> ya quiero tener la pagina para subirlo
<Itxshell> pero el logo que falta es el de camiseta
<Itxshell> de openSUSE hay 5 logos ya
<Itxshell> si hoy no definen uno o dos
<Itxshell> solo se mandaran los de SUSE}
<Itxshell> Nagissa, ha ido a Tacontento?
<Nagissa> nop...
<Itxshell> en el boulevar Juen Pablo?
<Nagissa> nop, no he ido
<Nagissa> porque?
<Itxshell> jajaja tenemos que ir alli a la reunion de ubuntu
<Nagissa> jajaja
<Itxshell> que ricoooooooooooooo
<Itxshell> ademas de la comida los asientos
<Itxshell> con almohadones grandesssssss
<Itxshell> super atentos
<Itxshell> y con conexiones rj45 y wifi
<Itxshell> 700 por una taqueada
<Itxshell> con dos de esas comenmos todos
<Itxshell> jajajaja Nagissa
<Nagissa> buenas noches kantra
<Nagissa> buenas noches kantra
<Nagissa> buenas noches kantra
<Nagissa> buenas noches kanmuru
<kanmuru> buenas noches
<Nagissa> buenas noches DiegoTc
<Itxshell> buenas DiegoTc kanmuru
<Itxshell> buenas kantra
<DiegoTc> buenas noches Nagissa Itxshell
<DiegoTc> Nagissa,  x cierto yo estudio Ing Sis Comp.
<DiegoTc> en UNITEC SPS
<Itxshell> como le va kanmuru ? dias sin leerlo
<DiegoTc> y soy parte de la directiva de ASCI
<Nagissa> enserio?
<Nagissa> jaja me alegro
<Itxshell> nosotros estudiamos en unitec tegucigalpa DiegoTc
<DiegoTc> si
<Nagissa> yo con quien hablo un poco mas seguido es con josue martel...
<kanmuru> aqui, leyendola y si tiempo q no entro
<Nagissa> :/ DiegoTc vos no tenes agregado a Hola Mundo en tu fb?
<Nagissa> buenas noches kantra!!!
<Itxshell> DiegoTc, que son ubuntulo1 y locobot_5 ?
<Nagissa> buenas noches kantra, como le va?
<kantra> hola Nagissa, disculpa que me fui de la compu
<kantra> :P
<Nagissa> jaja no hay problema...
<Nagissa> como te va?
<kantra> que monton de gente en el canal, que bien!!
<Nagissa> jaja sip...
<kantra> bien, trabajando a horas inapropiadas :P
<Nagissa> jaja eso es normal en nosotros
<Nagissa> aparte, es la mejor hora para hacerlo...
<kantra> hola Itxshell
<kantra> no siempre :(
<Nagissa> :/ bueno, al menos yo soy mas productiva en la noche...
<kantra> yo regularmente tambien, pero cuando el nivel de cansacio es mucho, no importa la hora :S
<kantra> Nagissa eres de SPS?
<Nagissa> jajaja bueno, yo normalmente duermo 3 horas diarias y con eso me basta...
<Nagissa> no kantra, soy de tegucigalpa...
<kantra> jajaja ya recorde tu nick, estas en tgu
<Nagissa> sip
<Nagissa> kantra y vos sos de SPS o de tgu?
<kantra> de TGU
<Nagissa> estamos cerquita entonces
<kantra> si
<Nagissa> bueno, yo soy nueva en esto de las comunidades, pero llevo mas de 4 años siendo usuario del software libre...
<kantra> yo llevo casi el mismo tiempo de usuaria y en comunidad
<Nagissa> que pinta...
<kantra> lastimosamente desde el año pasado casi no tengo tiempo para integrarme como antes, mi trabajo me absorbe MUCHO
<Nagissa> :/ yo todavia estudio... aunque ya ando en busca de trabajo...
<Nagissa> solo me faltan 7 clases para terminar la universidad...
<kantra> aprovecha los últimos días días libres que tengas, yo los extraño
<Nagissa> jajaja sip... aunque por ratos me entran muchas ganas de terminar rapido...
<kantra> usuaria de ubuntu?
<Nagissa> por el momento sip...
<Itxshell> buenas Kanmurita
<Kanmurita> buenas noches
<Nagissa> pero he usado otras distribuciones...
<kantra> yo uso ubuntu y debian
<Nagissa> :/ a mi me dan ganitas de probar debian... tal vez un dia de estos lo instalo en la pc de escritorio...
<kantra> a mi los dos me funcionan muy bien
<Nagissa> jaja eso es lo bueno, a mi me encanta que hay distribuciones para cada personalidad...
<Itxshell> jajajaja Nagissa sera debianita?
<Nagissa> hay un monton para escoger
<Nagissa> no exactamente, pero es bueno probar de todo un poco...
<Itxshell> jajaja camaloencito rebelde
<Nagissa> jaja con SUSE me di por vencida, algun dia retornare a la batalla...
<Itxshell> claro Nagissa  lea mi estado jajajaja
<Nagissa> jajaja
<Nagissa> ya vi...
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<kantra> no se, Suse nunca me gusto, prefiero ubuntu
<kantra> o debian
<Itxshell> Kantra pero pense que no gustaba de ubuntu?
<kantra> si me gusta, pero prefiero debian
<Itxshell> yo no gusto de KDE 4
<Itxshell> de alli me gusta BSD
<kantra> kde para mi es bonito, pero es demasiado desperdicio de recursos para mi gusto
<Nagissa> :/ KDE es muy gordo...
<Itxshell> gordito KDE
<Nagissa> muy pesado...
<kantra> mucho más chunche visual de lo que necesito y quiero
<Itxshell> jajaja con cariño Nagissa  gordito
<Nagissa> jajaja
<Itxshell> mi escritorio es LXDE
<Itxshell> y adoro Gnome
<Nagissa> como decia mi maestro de operativos: "KDE es para enseñarle a los demas lo bonito que se ve"
<kantra> con ubuntu es que no comparto algunas políticas de incorporacion de programas de terceros
<Nagissa> kantra pero el usuario tiene la opcion de obtener estos programas de terceros...
<Nagissa> es opcion del usuario si los quiere usar o no...
<kantra> es igual en casi todas las distribuciones
<Itxshell> bueno a mi me gusta que el usuario tenga lalibertad de elejir
<Itxshell> libertad absoluta
<kantra> eso DEBE ser la norma en todas las distribuciones
<Kanmurita> Feliz noche
<kanmuru>  a mi me gusta KDE, si tengo el recurso y no voy a trabajar me gusta ver ese escritorio "gordito" y si es para trabajar prefiero xfce o gnome
<Itxshell> jajajaja kanmuru
<kanmuru> bueno que pasen buenas noches, los dejo
#ubuntu-hn 2011-07-08
<Itxshell> buenas noches a
<Itxshell> analucia,
<analucia> hola!!
<analucia> buenas noches
<analucia> estaba esperando que se conectara! :P
<Itxshell> yo estoy acà desde las 7
<analucia> :o en serio! pucha creo que era que no me cargaba entonces
<analucia> mi primera duda era esta!
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> bueno yo acabo de ver entrar su nick
<Itxshell> apenas unos minutos
<Itxshell> puede acompañarnos en el otro canal tanbien
<Itxshell> #FlisolHN
<analucia> ok lo guardare entonces porque solo de este me acordaba jeje
<Itxshell> puede entrar a ese tambien ahora
<Itxshell> alla estamos tambien
<analucia> esta bien
<analucia> hoy si mi duda es
<analucia> tengo un blackberry con el servicio full y lo puedo usar como modem
#ubuntu-hn 2011-07-10
<Itxshell> buenas hiko_hitokiri
<hiko_hitokiri> Itxshell, buenas
